# What did you buy at waxstock



## bigalc

Couldn't make it this year.
Put us out of our misery and let us know what bargains you all got.
Feel free to post pics of the swirl police and auto finnese girls.


----------



## Bungleaio

I didn't go either but gtechniq have 25% off a few bits on their website so I bought some of them.


----------



## muzzer

Lets see.....
grit guards
Ltd edition bouncers mug
ltd edition obsession wax
some detailing brushes
Gtechniq c4



I could have spent a small fortune but i dont really have the facilities to wash the car where i live, so no point.
Didn't see the swirl police
Autofinesse girls were nice.
Got to say hello to a few people but missed others as we had to leave due to a family problem.


----------



## Danjc

Great day and great friendly people thanks to all. Thanks to shop n shine and obsession wax for the freebies.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nice haul there 

I'll do mine when the Mrs isn't about lol


----------



## Mikej857

Limited edition Obsession Phantom
Blizzard
Detailing world wax
Angelwax QED 
Sample pot of Phantom which when I got home I realised I've already got


----------



## Danjc

Alfieharley1 said:


> Nice haul there
> 
> I'll do mine when the Mrs isn't about lol


Haha I told her that lot cost just under £100 ;-)


----------



## Jonnybbad

How much was the DW wax


----------



## Mikej857

£12, go's with the moonshine from last year


----------



## Jonnybbad

Who blended it bouncer's


----------



## Mikej857

Yeah..


----------



## Danjc

Mikej857 said:


> Limited edition Obsession Phantom
> Blizzard
> Detailing world wax
> Angelwax QED
> Sample pot of Phantom which when I got home I realised I've already got


Can't believe I missed the basics apple juice how much was it !


----------



## Mikej857

Freebie


----------



## milner3226

This is what I got. I tried to stick to the shopping list I made before the show.


----------



## bigalc

Is that done and dusted in a black bottle.


----------



## stumpy90

I could have spent an absolute fortune at that place, but had to keep it sensible. A few air fresheners, app pads and machine polishing pads. Nothing to write home about.

Oh I forgot I bought an incredipad too due to some recommendations on here!


----------



## Simz




----------



## OvEr_KiLL

milner3226 said:


> This is what I got. I tried to stick to the shopping list I made before the show.


is that a 500ml done dusted? if so wheres the spray head


----------



## milner3226

bigalc said:


> Is that done and dusted in a black bottle.





OvEr_KiLL said:


> is that a 500ml done dusted? if so wheres the spray head


It is indeed and I do have all the necessary spray heads, I just didn't include them in the pic.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

milner3226 said:


> It is indeed and I do have all the necessary spray heads, I just didn't include them in the pic.


was just checking  hehe no wories


----------



## sm81

Does that bottle was only Waxstock limited stock or does it continues to be black? I hope not.


----------



## milner3226

OvEr_KiLL said:


> was just checking  hehe no wories


Haha no problem, I made sure I got spray heads with everything. It's a pain in the backside sometimes when you don't have the correct spray head.


sm81 said:


> Does that bottle was only Waxstock limited stock or does it continues to be black? I hope not.


To be honest I didn't think to ask. I was given the choice between the traditional bottle and the black one.


----------



## Pittsy

The black one looks cool:thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch

Didn't like the black one, can't see the funky colour otherwise! I opted for the normal one and a blue dooka wheel pad. Look forward to trying them out


----------



## Pittsy

acg1990 said:


> Didn't like the black one, can't see the funky colour otherwise! I opted for the normal one and a blue dooka wheel pad. Look forward to trying them out


You're gonna be chuffed with both


----------



## DiM3ch

Will be good to put it up against zaino z6, dooka pads feel soooo soft lol also got a blue microfibre madness mitt try that to


----------



## Alfieharley1

Here's my picture of goodies !!!

I will also be showing this on the AF thread.

Auto Finesse Originals Mint Rims 



Detailers Fuel


Oh and the rest lol!!


----------



## pantypoos

Here's my haul, i also bagged a massive tin of Tardis, but that went straight into the garage.


----------



## DiM3ch

nice AF haul there Alfie must have set you back a pretty penny lol


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Alfieharley1 said:


> Here's my picture of goodies !!!
> 
> I will also be showing this on the AF thread.
> 
> Auto Finesse Originals Mint Rims
> 
> 
> 
> Detailers Fuel
> 
> 
> Oh and the rest lol!!


Did you buy all of that today?
:doublesho:

That mint rims will be rare as it's an original pot. How much was that.


----------



## Alfieharley1

All of that was today yes , erm with regards to cost yes lol. The Original Mint Rims is only 1 of 2# I also know who it the other aswell  it wasn't that bad priced to be honest


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

5 ltrs of spritz jesus! lol


----------



## Horatio

Leather repair kit....and more stickers :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 5 ltrs of spritz jesus! lol


Yeah I done a swap with Mehan for it while at waxstock


----------



## Scrim-1-

Heres my little haul


----------



## Joech92

Alfieharley1 said:


> Here's my picture of goodies !!!
> 
> I will also be showing this on the AF thread.
> 
> Auto Finesse Originals Mint Rims
> 
> 
> 
> Detailers Fuel
> 
> 
> Oh and the rest lol!!


Good effort that :thumb:


----------



## slineclean

Scrim-1- said:


> Heres my little haul


What does the air freshner smell of chap?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Coconut, got about 15 of them.

Love them!


----------



## BadgerJCW

Alfie! Could you post some more pics of the new AF bag?

Ta muchly! No worries if not.


----------



## Alfieharley1

BadgerJCW said:


> Alfie! Could you post some more pics of the new AF bag?
> 
> Ta muchly! No worries if not.


I will do Tomorrow when the Mrs is out lol! Don't fancy the risk of getting it out again tonight back in the car it goes. I may be able to get some in the morning  :thumb::argie:


----------



## BadgerJCW

Alfieharley1 said:


> I will do Tomorrow when the Mrs is out lol! Don't fancy the risk of getting it out again tonight back in the car it goes. I may be able to get some in the morning  :thumb::argie:


Cheers bud! They're on their site now but with just a single pic. :thumb:


----------



## gatman

I didn't go mad, snow foam was the only thing I really needed, great day though :thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak

Gtech: G1-G2, G4, P1 (5x 100ml), 3x W2,2xC6, got free window cloth ( i think) got pen as well 
Auto Finesse : Tripple 3
Swissvax: horse bristle something ... forgot the name ... lol
Zaino: Z6, ZFX
From CyC: few pads,CarPro TRIX and ceri glass.
From Detailingworld: stickers 
And i think thats about it  i was tempting on new dodo juice wax ... but somehow ... next time.


----------



## shellxxxxxxx

First waxstock visit


----------



## great gonzo

My haul.



Gonz


----------



## chrisgreen

Just a quick pic for now - shattered after a nasty drive back down the M40 (will post better pics tomorrow):


----------



## Alfieharley1

nice haul Chris 2 things I forgot!
Lanyard AF & Pro Bottles x 3


----------



## BadgerJCW

Was there anything new from the Dodo camp?


----------



## chrisgreen

BadgerJCW said:


> Was there anything new from the Dodo camp?


Yes - Supernatural Hybrid Nano - wax-like sealant.


----------



## Jonnybbad

chrisgreen said:


> Yes - Supernatural Hybrid Nano - wax-like sealant.


Sounds interesting wonder how that would compare to snh


----------



## chrisgreen

Jonnybbad said:


> Sounds interesting wonder how that would compare to snh


Not had a chance to use it yet thanks to today's monsoon-like weather, but bought the 100ml jar today and the main characteristics are a much softer, oily product compared to SNH, and apparently sheets water like nobody's business (there are videos on YouTube apparently).

Edit: here's the vid:


----------



## Jonnybbad

What's the claimed durability Chris


----------



## M20fes

AD Foam Lance
AD Detailing Brush Set
AD Liquid Gloss 100ml
AD High Filling Glaze 100ml
DJ Red Mist 500ml
DJ Red Mist 250ml
DJ Total Wipeout 500ml
DJ Born to Be Mild Shampoo 1L
DJ Future Armour Nano Spray Sealant 100ml
DJ Release The Grease Engine Cleaner 500ML
DJ Hard Candy Wax 30ml
DJ Rainforest Rub Wax 30ml
DJ Mr. Pink Interior Mitt
DJ Air Freshener Spray - Red Mist 100ml
DJ Air Freshener Spray - Purple Haze 100ml
DJ Air Freshener Spray - Rainforest Rub 100ml
DJ Air Freshener Spray - Hard Candy 100ml
DJ Air Freshener Spray - Banana Armour 100ml
DJ Wrist Band
Chemical Guys Microfiber Wash 473ml
Chemical Guys Purple Stuff Grape Soda Air Freshener 473ml 
Slims Detailing Car Creeper 
Slims Detailing T Shirt


----------



## fazzington Bear

*Goodies from Waxstock*

A bit of everything until I ran out of money :lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

There must be more Hauls or is everything hiding in the boots until the Wifes go out!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

fazzington Bear said:


> A bit of everything until I ran out of money :lol:


You could have borrowed from me mate, here's my huge haul and the change I returned home with


----------



## lmc leroy

Did AF shut up early after you got that lots. haha


----------



## sm81

How supernatural hybrid nano differs with snh?


----------



## andyy

2x grit guards

DAS6 Pro+ with megs 205 and 105 with CG pads

AF desire
AF revive
AF hide
AF wax mate
Valet pro detailing brushes

Some brilliant bargains on the above too!


----------



## sm81

chrisgreen said:


> Not had a chance to use it yet thanks to today's monsoon-like weather, but bought the 100ml jar today and the main characteristics are a much softer, oily product compared to SNH, and apparently sheets water like nobody's business (there are videos on YouTube apparently).
> 
> Edit: here's the vid:


What that video should show us??:wall:


----------



## B17BLG

gatman said:


> I didn't go mad, snow foam was the only thing I really needed, great day though :thumb:


How much were the fork and spoons?


----------



## gatman

B17BLG said:


> How much were the fork and spoons?


Lol, were thrown in as part of the deal :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG

gatman said:


> Lol, were thrown in as part of the deal :thumb:


Forking great deal that


----------



## chrisgreen

Jonnybbad said:


> What's the claimed durability Chris


On a par with existing Supernatural Hybrid, but with improved water sheeting.


----------



## bradleymarky

No piccies of the Autofinesse chicks !!!


----------



## Alfieharley1

Its what you brought at waxstock if they was for sale they would be in my haul thread!!


----------



## M20fes

bradleymarky said:


> No piccies of the Autofinesse chicks !!!


just for you.


----------



## chrisgreen

bradleymarky said:


> No piccies of the Autofinesse chicks !!!


Ok, here you go:


Waxstock 2015 random pics by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Kimo

chrisgreen said:


> Ok, here you go:
> 
> 
> Waxstock 2015 random pics by Chris Green, on Flickr


The one on the right done it for me 

Saw you snapping away, look forward to seeing your piccies


----------



## Alfieharley1

Kimo said:


> The one on the right done it for me
> 
> Saw you snapping away, look forward to seeing your piccies


Im with you on that or the one on the floor. Actually id have a dabble on any why not lol.

Anyway what goodies you buy then


----------



## Jonnybbad

I'm not fussy I'll take 1 of each plz


----------



## Kimo

Alfieharley1 said:


> Im with you on that or the one on the floor. Actually id have a dabble on any why not lol.
> 
> Anyway what goodies you buy then


She was choice 2 lol


----------



## supraGZaerotop




----------



## B17BLG

We're any wheel woolies on offer at waxstock?


----------



## muzzer

B17BLG said:


> We're any wheel woolies on offer at waxstock?


Not that i saw but then i couldn't get near a few stalls, CYC was busy every time i went past and Autobrite Direct was heaving all the time.


----------



## Danjc

B17BLG said:


> We're any wheel woolies on offer at waxstock?


I got the larger 3 piece set for £32 and the angled one for £13 and a few pennies which is a little cheaper. I then saw some somewhere else slightly cheaper and that's after looking for them for ages :wall:


----------



## Guest

B17BLG said:


> We're any wheel woolies on offer at waxstock?


Yup saw them at Elite Car Care I believe when you walk in on the left I think, can't remember how much though :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Slims had them too


----------



## hobbs182

Jacknowles said:


> Yup saw them at Elite Car Care I believe when you walk in on the left I think, can't remember how much though :thumb:


£12 for the largest angled single pack


----------



## Kimo

hobbs182 said:


> £12 for the largest angled single pack


**** I missed that

Need a new one


----------



## slineclean

Shame the AF girls don't dress like , when they are on their shot sets for AF . I know there might be kids around but the swirl police dress to show it off :thumb: ha ha


----------



## supraGZaerotop

yeah i seen them at elite too, as said about £32 ish for a 3 pack i think. i havint got any, not bothered by them to be honest.


----------



## Rían P

Some great bargains where had I'm sure! Would love to have been there


----------



## indianbelters

This is what i bought!
Had to get the fold up table out to put it all on.
Couldn't get a proper picture of it all together so i've split it in 2


----------



## Alfieharley1

that is one very nice haul indeed! - Im really looknig forward to trying my Hog Brushes


----------



## indianbelters

Alfieharley1 said:


> that is one very nice haul indeed! - Im really looknig forward to trying my Hog Brushes


me too, i hope they last long, spent too much money on brushes over the years and the bristles dont last. Forgot to buy more shampoo though, 1 gallon wont last me a year cleaning 3 cars every week :wall:


----------



## Alfieharley1

:wall::wall:


indianbelters said:


> me too, i hope they last long, spent too much money on brushes over the years and the bristles dont last. Forgot to buy more shampoo though, 1 gallon wont last me a year cleaning 3 cars every week :wall:


Im sure they will.  look and feel quality -
I just made another wish list on the AF Website lol :wall:


----------



## macca666

Jacknowles said:


> Yup saw them at Elite Car Care I believe when you walk in on the left I think, can't remember how much though :thumb:


£30 for the set of 3. I bought some stuff with rojer386 and they gave us another couple of quid off the total as well :thumb:


----------



## Short1e




----------



## macca666




----------



## EliteCarCare

indianbelters said:


> This is what i bought!
> Had to get the fold up table out to put it all on.
> Couldn't get a proper picture of it all together so i've split it in 2


Thanks for purchasing from us, I remember you as you kept coming back for more and more! 

Some cracking products there! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## suspal

sm81 said:


> Does that bottle was only Waxstock limited stock or does it continues to be black? I hope not.


The bottles will revert back to clear,long story.:thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen

Kimo said:


> The one on the right done it for me
> 
> Saw you snapping away, look forward to seeing your piccies


All up now on Flickr - took just over 100 pics:

https://www.flickr.com/gp/chrisgreen/7004vE


----------



## Jools

4 cups of tea and 1 coffee....


----------



## Tayla

Here's my haul and was my first year

now starting saving a bit every month for next year 








[/URL]


----------



## chrisgreen

Some very good gear there Tayla - good shopping 

We've all gone bag-mad this year.


----------



## Tayla

Cheers chris 

Been looking for a bigger kit bag as the detailers kit bag just wasn't big enough for all my products I take when doing the car at shows but we'll worth it


----------



## Starburst

Tayla said:


> Here's my haul and was my first year
> 
> now starting saving a bit every month for next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


I love the Mr Skittles Mascot , I must get one.


----------



## Kimo

Starburst said:


> I love the Mr Skittles Mascot , I must get one.


They're cool but £30 a bit ott imo lol


----------



## Dougnorwich

Tayla said:


> Here's my haul and was my first year
> 
> now starting saving a bit every month for next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


You'll love the Koch cream


----------



## bigpapaburgundy

Nice haul


----------



## Coddy20

Im gutted couldent get, but had a good weekend on a stag do in Newcastle


----------



## Alfieharley1

Tayla said:


> Here's my haul and was my first year
> 
> now starting saving a bit every month for next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


You will love the Mugs perfect digestive dunker!


----------



## Tayla

Cheers guys the Mr skittles was £20 and was for my lil man so was worth it when I saw his face u cud say


----------

